# Installing ConsoleOne for Novell

## bartendercorey

Good Morning.  I'm tring to install Novell's ConsoleOne on my Gentoo station.  The problem that I'm running into is after I start the install.  I chose the proper choices, but it always craps out at the NICI install.  Posted below is install info.

```
Welcome to the installation of ConsoleOne 1.3.4

The following is a list of languages that are available to install.

1  English

2  French

3  All

Select the languages you wish to install [?,q]: 1

The following are all the available snapins you can choose to install

0 NONE

1 ICE Snapin

2 Index Manager Snapin

3 LDAP Snapin

4 SLP Snapin

5 WAN Manager Snapin

6 PKI Snapin

7 Filtered Replica Snapin

8 All

Select the snapin(s) you wish to install [?,q]: 8

Do you wish to install Java Runtime Environment [y,n,q] ? y

 Installing NICI ...

 NICI is not installed. Please install NICI before proceeding with ConsoleOne installation.

```

The install is a RPM package and I made sure that I had a RPM manager installed before I started this.  I've tried to install the NICI RPM by it self, but that shots out a bunch of dependencies.

```
root@ncgc-helpdesk Linux # rpm -i nici*.rpm

error: Failed dependencies:

        /bin/sh is needed by nici-2.4.1-u0

        ld-linux.so.2 is needed by nici-2.4.1-u0

        libc.so.6 is needed by nici-2.4.1-u0

        libpthread.so.0 is needed by nici-2.4.1-u0

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by nici-2.4.1-u0

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by nici-2.4.1-u0

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.3) is needed by nici-2.4.1-u0

        libpthread.so.0(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by nici-2.4.1-u0

```

I have version 2.3.1-r4 of glibc installed.  So any help would be great

Thank you

----------

## cchapman

try 

```
 rpm -ivh --nodeps nici*.rpm
```

----------

## bartendercorey

Thank you cchapman.  I was able to get it installed by running the  rpm -ivh --nodeps command. Now  when I run the ConsoleOne command I get the error below.  Java is installed, but it can't find the file libpthread.so.0

```
root@ncgc-helpdesk bin # sh ConsoleOne

/opt/IBMJava2-13/jre/bin/exe/java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

```

Thank you again

----------

## cchapman

You might nead to emerge IBM Java because it is hard coded to uses IBM Java.

----------

## bartendercorey

Thanks, but I had already installed IBM java manally

```
root@ncgc-helpdesk Linux #  rpm -ivh --nodeps IBMJava2*.rpm

Preparing...                ########################################### [100%]

        package IBMJava2-JRE-1.3-10.0 is already installed

```

So I figured I try to emerge like you said, but I get an error when emerging

```
root@ncgc-helpdesk Linux # emerge -p IBM*

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "IBMJava2-JRE-1.3-10.0.i386.rpm".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

Now is this because I typed emerge -p IBM*?  When I look in KPortage I can see the ebuilds in the tree.

Thanks

----------

## devon

 *bartendercorey wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> root@ncgc-helpdesk Linux # emerge -p IBM*
> 
> ...

 

Your shell expanded IBM* to be IBMJava2-JRE-1.3-10.0.i386.rpm and then sent that to emerge.

----------

## cchapman

is IBM jre installed in /opt or not

----------

## bartendercorey

Yes it is install in the /opt folder.  I'm not at work now, but I can ssh in to the box to check it.  I won't be able to test to see if anything works until tomorrow

----------

## cchapman

you might also need to emerge compat-lib.

----------

## bwillhite

I am also trying to get Consoleone installed on Gentoo.  I have my rpm manager installed and have editted the install script with --nodeps.  But, the rpm manager is checking to see if /bin/sh was installed by rpm, it wasn't!

How do I fake-out the rpm manager to think /bin/sh was installed by rpm?

later

bwillhite

----------

## darrylbleau

I'm trying to get ConsoleOne installed as well but I didn't even get as far as it seems some of you have... I get this during the install:

```

Welcome to the installation of ConsoleOne 1.3.6

                                                                                                

The following is a list of languages that are available to install.

                                                                                                

1 English

2 Chinese

3 Chinese Traditional

4 French

5 German

6 Italian

7 Japanese

8 Portuguese

9 Russian

10 Spanish

11 All

                                                                                                

Select the languages you wish to install [?,q]: 1

                                                                                                

                                                                                                

The following are all the available snapins you can choose to install

                                                                                                

0 NONE

1 ICE Snapin

2 Index Manager Snapin

3 LDAP Snapin

4 SLP Snapin

5 WAN Manager Snapin

6 PKI Snapin

7 Filtered Replica Snapin

8 All

                                                                                                

Select the snapin(s) you wish to install [?,q]: 0

                                                                                                

                                                                                                

Do you wish to install Java Runtime Environment  [y,n,q] ? n

 

 

%% NOTE: ConsoleOne will be installed without the provided Java Runtime

%% Environment. Please define the environment variables C1_JRE_HOME or

%% JRE_HOME before running ConsoleOne.

%% Example: C1_JRE_HOME=/path/to/your/JRE

 

%% Adding package nici ...

rpm: error while loading shared libraries: libelf.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

%% ERROR: Failed to add nici (NICI) package.

%% Installation of packages failed, not all packages were installed.

```

Has anyone successfully got ConsoleOne working in Gentoo? Please let us know! :)

----------

## bwillhite

I got it to work!  Here is how I did it.  I emerged rpm, downloaded ConsoleOne.zip and extracted it, went into the C1 install directory, deleted all rpms other than english, and ran rpm -i --nodeps *.i386.rpm.  Run ConsoleOne startup script from /usr/ConsoleOne/bin and it works fine.

later

Brian

----------

## Funky Nico

I'm using blackdown as JRE and it seems to work fine  :Smile:  With this change on ConsoleOne script

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> manually set "APPHOME=/usr/ConsoleOne"
> 
> manually set "JREHOME="/opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1"
> ...

 

I find that on this thread about Console One

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=272504&highlight=novell

----------

